# Second growth scan



## Emmal31 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I had my second growth scan this morning and despite being told that I was measuring too big and looked too big for how far along I am last week, she is the perfect size ( I felt like saying ha you were wrong to the obstetrician guy - but I was good) . So feeling much happier now I think I just needed to be shown that she wasn't growing too big already to make me feel better. 

Also my control Is really quite good again if I may say so myself. Fingers crossed that it carries on this way now and no more high's. xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 27, 2009)

so pleased all is well with bambino emma and size wise  she is doing great xx keep up the good work


----------



## rachelha (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah!!  that is good news.  How long have you got to go now?


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 27, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Yeah!!  that is good news.  How long have you got to go now?



Thanks, only 8 weeks ish! I'm sure it'll fly by with christmas in the middle of that. I can't wait - i'm getting to the uncomfortable bit of pregnancy now  x


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 27, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so pleased all is well with bambino emma and size wise  she is doing great xx keep up the good work



Thanks steff I like the nickname too xx


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent news Emma - here's to the last 8 weeks! They are not so bad - honestly!


----------



## am64 (Nov 27, 2009)

Admin said:


> Excellent news Emma - here's to the last 8 weeks! They are not so bad - honestly!



ohhhhh best of luck Emma ! you just take it totally easy ....xxxx


----------



## allisonb (Nov 30, 2009)

That's brilliant news Emma well done.  The last eight weeks will fly past. x


----------

